# K3b brennt langsam - DVD 1x -Kernel Problem?

## bröggle

Hi,

 wie in nem anderen tread angesprochen habe ich mir mal meine distfiles gesichert.

Jedoch brennt mein neuer LG brenner nur mit 1,24 facher geschwindigkeit statt 8 facher.

Wie ich wo anders gelesen habe scheint das irgendwie am kernel zu liegen.

-> ich benutze einen 2.6.11er gentoo-sources kernel.

->hier meine config:

```

lamer peter # cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep -v '#'

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK7=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_APM=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=m

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC=m

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_GENESYS=y

CONFIG_USB_NET1080=y

CONFIG_USB_PL2301=y

CONFIG_USB_KC2190=y

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

CONFIG_USB_ZAURUS=y

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=y

CONFIG_USB_AX8817X=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

-->was muss ich wie ändern?

----------

## Lenz

Selbiges Problem hab ich auch seit einiger Zeit (ohne was an der Config geändert zu haben). Hab auch einen LG. Komisch...

----------

## Turrican

Hab auch nen LG und hab die 8x noch nie erreicht... maximal sind glaub ich 5x drin.

Vielleicht liegts ja an den Rohlingen. Ich hab jetzt DVD+ von LG gekauft, vielleicht gehen die besser als die DVD- von Verbatim.

----------

## bröggle

hmm glaube ich nicht, denn 1fach ist halt doch um einiges weniger als 8-fach.

und wenn ich nur 5 fach brennen könnte, wärs auch ok.

Die Rohlinge sind aber auf 8 Fach ausgelegt und funktionieren in meinem anderen Rechner ohne Probleme auf ~8fach.

----------

## schachti

In vielen Fällen liegt es an der Kombination Brenner-Rohling. Der Brenner brennt einen Rohling nur dann mit hoher Geschwindigkeit, wenn die Daten des Rohlings in der Firmware gespeichert sind. Unter Umständen hilft daher ein Firmware-Update für den Brenner, weil die Brennerhersteller in diese Updates in der Regel Daten über neue Rohlinge integrieren.

Wenn auch ein Firmware-Update nicht hilft, könntest Du evtl. eine andere Rohlingsmarke probieren. Die c't testet in unregelmäßigen Abständen Brenner-Rohlings-Kombinationen, vielleicht fragst Du mal einen Freund/Bekannten, ob Du seine alten c't Hefte mal durchstöbern darfst.

----------

## bröggle

hmm, 

wie bekomme ich unter linux heraus welche firmware drauf ist (->ob ein update überhaupt verfügbar ist)

und gibt es eine möglichkeit ein firmware update auch unter linux zu machen? eher nicht oder?

EDIT:

lol hattest recht, jetzt bin ich zumindest bei 5fach, hab aber nochmal nachgeschaut, eigentlich sollte er 16fach können....

weitere verbesserungsvorschläge?

edit 2:

naja es begann mit 5 fach jetzt ists bei 50% nur noch bei 2 fach... wird immer weniger

----------

## Turrican

So ungefähr läuft es bei mir auch!

Ab der Hälfte wirds langsamer - extrem ist mir das v.a. bei CDs aufgefallen.

Komischer Zeug!

----------

## firefly

wegen der firmware geht es wie folgt:

einfach 

```
cdrecord -scanbus
```

 bzw wenn keine SCSI-emu im kernel für IDE verwendet wird

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus
```

Und in der ausgabe steht direkt nach der Laufwerkbezeichnung die Firmware-version:

z.b. bei mir ist die Firmware in version VX11 am laufen im brenner

```
Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

   0,0,0     0) 'QSI     ' 'CDRW/DVD SBW-241' 'VX11' Removable CD-ROM

   0,1,0     1) *

   0,2,0     2) *

   0,3,0     3) *

   0,4,0     4) *

   0,5,0     5) *

   0,6,0     6) *

   0,7,0     7) *

```

gruß Firefly

----------

## fishcode

Hatte auch das problem, hab nen LG der 4x brennen kann, hat bei mir auch immer nur 0,8-1,49 fach gebrannt, dann hab ich meine cd- und dvd-laufwerke über scsi-emulation laufen lassen und sieh da mein dvd-brennen konnte plötzlich 4x brennen.

Probier's mal, vielleicht hilft's

Gruß Fishy

----------

## Lenz

Das muss ein Kernelproblem sein. Bei mir ist das erst seit 2.6.11. Und vorher ging es ganz normal 4x mit den Verbatim AZO 4x Rohlingen. Ich verwende immer noch die gleichen Rohlinge, an denen kann es also nicht liegen.

CD Brennen (ich hab zusätzlich noch einen 52x LG CD-Brenner) geht übrigens ohne Probleme, da komm ich auf die 52x. Problem bezieht sich also nur auf DVD-Brennen.

-- Lenz

----------

## bröggle

hmm wie funktioniert das per scsi emulation?

Was ist zu tun?

----------

## fishcode

@bröggle

wegen der scsi-emulation mußt hier mal im forum schauen. hab des hier irgendwo entdeckt. so im kopf hab ich des nicht mehr.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Ich hab einen NEC 2500A und wollte neugekaufte DVD-RW Rohline von TDK beschreiben.

Er bricht immer mit der Fehlernummer 255 von mkisofs ab.

Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass das dann wohl an den Rohlinen liegt.

Das Problem ist, dass in der NEC Media List steht, dass die gehen, zwar nur 1x, aber immerhin.

Bei mir gehen sie ja gar nicht.

Auch ein Firmware Update auf 1.0A hat nichts geholfen...

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Könnte es was bringen, die Rohlinge vorher erzwungen zu formatieren?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Lenz

Ich habe eben Kernel 2.6.12-rc4 installiert und damit geht mit meinem LG Brenner wieder alles wie vor 2.6.11, also Maximalgeschwindigkeit. Endlich diesen 0,7x-Brennbug los!  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

Mist, zu früh gefreut. Irgendwie hat's nur bei der ersten DVD geklappt, jetzt ist er schon wieder auf 1x.  :Sad: 

----------

## appelgebak

Moin,

kann die Erfahrung von Lenz bestätigen:

LG4040 hat DVD-R von Platinum 4-fach gebrannt, 

DVD-RW 2-fach.

DVD-R geht nur noch 2-fach, komischerweise aber auch nicht einfach,

DVD-RW beschreibt er gar nicht mehr (error).

Habe alle Firmware-Versionen ausprobiert.

Nix. SCSI-Emu hat auch nix gebracht.

Bin recht stinkig...

BTW: DVD+R schreibt er 4-fach. Hm!

Werde noch mal den 2.6.10-er Kernel probieren.

Appel

----------

## Lenz

Damit wäre ich ja noch "glücklich", aber vorhin hat er nur mit 0,5x gebrannt, ich verstehe das nicht. Werde auch nochmal 2.6.10 ausprobieren, da gab es dieses Problem ganz offensichtlich noch nicht, da hat er mir mit 8x gebrannt.

----------

## Lenz

Problem besteht bei mir seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr. Ob's am Kernel, cdrecord oder sonstwas lag, konnte ich leider nicht orten. Sooft brenne ich leider keine DVDs, dass ich das gleich gemerkt hätte.

----------

## Robmaster

Hallo ihr,

Habt ihr möglicherweise vergessen in den USE Flags  dvd und dvdr einzutragen ?

Jeder der einen DVD Brenner hat und derzeit nur cd´s brennen kann, hat warscheinlich dieses vergessen. 

Also einfach dvd und dvdr in die make.conf eintragen später ein emerge --update --deep --newuse world und ein emerge k3b. Ihr müsst auch die brennergeschwindigkeit in k3b richtig einstellen.

PS: Das sollte Finswimmer helfen.

----------

